# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  I think I may have solved everyone's can wild alarm app problem

## surrealdreams

Well I was searching the app store for such an app where the alarm or reminder shuts off after it goes off and the app is called ALARMED it has three settings reminder,timer and alarm now if you select reminder and set it for the time you want to wake up and I have tested it out it the sound plays once then stops perfect for an can wild alarm!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                                   HOPE THIS HELPS AND BY THE WAY THE APP IS FREE IT IS CALLED ALARMED  ::D:   :Shades wink:

----------


## Mzzkc

Platform?

----------


## Arch

> Platform?



iOS I believe

----------


## mcwillis

You then have to solve the problem of why CAN-WILD doesn't work for most people once they have the alarm setup.  

Fortunately Michael Raduga has solved that problem for us.  If you read his free pdf book, 'School of Out of Body Travel' you will find out why CAN-WILD won't work for most people and how we CAN succeed.

----------


## littlezoe

It's full name is "Alarmed ~ Reminders, Timers, Alarm Clock"

It's free and on iOS AppStore.

I'll try it out tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Wolfwood

Or if you don't mind leaving you computer on, use this online one:

http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

Multiple timers, and can set sound to 3, 9, or 27 times.

----------


## Mzzkc

Bah.

No proprietary nonsense for me, thanks.

----------


## surrealdreams

The app is free yes I know it is on the app store not sure about the android market. Has not worked for me past few night alarm hasn't woken me up I'll try playingit louder :smiley:

----------


## Arch

I'm trying also tonight, remember to turn off relentless nagging in the settings - by alarm

----------


## surrealdreams

Sweet tell me how it goes I'd be interested in how it went.Also might I suggest a sound try airplane 1 its not to long and sounds just like a airplane noise just a suggestion.

----------


## RareCola

I've been using the Android app called "Alarm Clock Plus", also a free app that can auto-dismiss the alarm after your specified time period, as well as a "gentle" awakening feature which instead of shocking you awake will gradually increase the volume of the alarm. Pretty cool.

----------


## surrealdreams

Cool will have to check that out sounds very promising I have yet to officially have a lucid dream but I think these two apps might help me in achieving lucidity

----------


## surrealdreams

> I've been using the Android app called "Alarm Clock Plus", also a free app that can auto-dismiss the alarm after your specified time period, as well as a "gentle" awakening feature which instead of shocking you awake will gradually increase the volume of the alarm. Pretty cool.



.  Hmm has this app worked for you can't find it might only be on the android market

----------


## Arch

It didn't wake me up last night, not sure if my ear phones fell out or it was the alarm noise I selected, I'll try again tonight probably!

----------


## mcwillis

I used an audio production suite to create a 7 hour long mp3 file.  At the end of the mp3 was my custom made alarm.  It had five bursts of the alarm sound mixed with a recording of my voice saying, 'Dont Move.'  I made it 7 hours long so that I would be in a REM period.  

It worked perfectly to wake me up and also to keep me from moving my body at all.  I used it everyday for about 3 weeks but I didn't have one lucid dream or OBE as outlined in CrazyInsanes tutorial.  It wasn't until I read the book in post #4 above that I found out why it wasn't working.  I used the info I discovered in that book and I quickly started to have lucid dreams and OBE's.

----------


## surrealdreams

Hmmm something woke my up not sure if it was the alarm or not but unfortunitly I moved will try again later

----------


## Arch

Tried again, it doesn't seem to wake me up, made me sleep through a lesson!!

----------


## surrealdreams

> Tried again, it doesn't seem to wake me up, made me sleep through a lesson!!



 hmm worked for me make sure youre volume is loud enough but not to loud i know that in the end i will have an ld. Also i tried it with headphones on but that made me just take them off. not ear buds but headphones do ear buds work better?. anyways hope it works for you and once again happy lucids

----------


## littlezoe

Tried it today. Set a reminder for 3AM, 4AM, 5AM and 6AM.. Just for testing and to make me remember more dreams...

It worked well, with the cowbell sound... it woke me up all four times... althrough this was a bad idea to set it for each hour as i felt really tired because of it..

----------


## surrealdreams

Cool you're success story just makes me want to have my first ld right away glad it worked for you. Jut one question do you know how o when the alarm wakes you up to not move.

----------

